# Best charities to donate to



## Itachі (Aug 28, 2016)

Which charities make the best use of their funds and also support worthwhile causes?


----------



## SLB (Aug 28, 2016)

individual charity organizations are obviously susceptible to corruption and exploitation but you can bank on the bigger non-profit groups to make sure your money actually goes to someone in need

red cross for instance 

the salvation army in my country is another good one. the US fund for Unicef and the united resource council are other great charities that have consistent oversight around the world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Aug 28, 2016)

there were some names

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Aug 28, 2016)

I've gone off charities, the vast majority give back less than 50% of their donations. you're better off buying food and giving it too a food bank.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 6, 2016)

Only place i donate to is St Jude Childrens research hospital.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 6, 2016)

MyNavi (Job Search for Bilingual/Japanese people for jobs in Japan; requires advanced Japanese level)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akatora (Sep 7, 2016)

By far preservation of areas, charity to help people is an endless spiral of needing more and more.


----------



## Tarot (Sep 8, 2016)

I used to give to Covenant House. They're a homeless youth home here in the US.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 8, 2016)

The reason i picked St jude childrens research hospital is because they help children with cancer. They also provide rooms for the parents to stay while their child is getting treated. Its horrible that a child has to go through so much before they have a chance to really live. Not to mention how the parents have to suffer watching their children go through that. Watching just the commercials make me sad and if i have to give my last dollar i will donate to them whenever possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K U N O (Sep 9, 2016)

To your retirement savings. It's the most charitable thing you'll ever do for yourself. You're giving money to the old version of yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David (Sep 27, 2016)

I'd read up on "effective altruism" and recommend using GiveWell to decide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 4, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> Only place i donate to is St Jude Childrens research hospital.





Aphrodite said:


> The reason i picked St jude childrens research hospital is because they help children with cancer. They also provide rooms for the parents to stay while their child is getting treated. Its horrible that a child has to go through so much before they have a chance to really live. Not to mention how the parents have to suffer watching their children go through that. Watching just the commercials make me sad and if i have to give my last dollar i will donate to them whenever possible.



My post echoes this sentiment. In my city, we have one of North America's top children's hospitals called the 'Stollery Children's Hospital' that does exactly what St. Jude's does. I've been there a handful of times, and the work they do is inspiring. They are on the cutting edge of technology, and have doctors around the world sending patients there for equipment and skilled staff that aren't found in most places. That also means they're constantly investing in new technology and paying top dollar for their employees.

When I was a baby, I almost died, and I've had family members lose children to complications or disease. This is the only place I'd consider giving money to.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 4, 2016)

Law said:


> My post echoes this sentiment. In my city, we have one of North America's top children's hospitals called the 'Stollery Children's Hospital' that does exactly what St. Jude's does. I've been there a handful of times, and the work they do is inspiring. They are on the cutting edge of technology, and have doctors around the world sending patients there for equipment and skilled staff that aren't found in most places. That also means they're constantly investing in new technology and paying top dollar for their employees.
> 
> When I was a baby, I almost died, and I've had family members lose children to complications or disease. This is the only place I'd consider giving money to.



Same helping sick children is always a good thing and worth investing money in.


----------



## Kishu (Oct 31, 2016)

You could donate to your local animal shelter or SPCA.  You don't have to donate money-- they also need blankets, towels, pet food, cages, toys, bleach, cleaning supplies, etc.  Or you can sponsor an animal, which usually means paying for some of its medical needs before it's offered for adoption.


----------

